# Encouragement For Stocking Up



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

For those who feel that stocking up has to be an expensive bank busting process, I tallied up the money I spent on it for the month of November and is as follows:

50 Pounds White All Purpose Flour $6.90
45 Pounds Sweet Potatoes $14.85
50 Pounds White Cane Sugar $24.98
96 Pounds Pumpkin $12.00
10 Dozen Large Eggs $8.69
10 Pounds Salted Butter $18.50
20 Pounds Table Salt $3.92

Total $89.84 
The sweet potatoes, pumpkin, and eggs will be dehydrated, the butter will be canned and their will be cost connected to that along with the cost of storage containers. But, that is alot of food for 90 bucks.

I know this represents a large chunk of change to many on a budget but if you shop around, alot of food can go into your storage for a reasonable amount of money. I have been feeling a bit anxious about my food storage lately so I haven't been quite as careful about prices as I have been in the past and could have found some better buys if I had been more diligent. 

If you only put one extra can of corn in your closet, that is still one more than you would have had.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I agree. Stocking up does not have to be expencive. i started helping a new prepper a couple weeks ago. He was happy to hear that he didn't have to spend thousands on Mountain House "food". 
We packed him a 3 months worth of staples over nitrogen in just a few short hours for very little money. 
Right now I have a 100 lb bag of pintos I need to bucket up. The beans were $90. 3 buckets were $21. 
Folks don't think about how far 100 lbs of beans will go! I also have to start dehydrating that 100 of onions ($21) sitting in the corner.


----------



## georgia (Nov 9, 2011)

Where did you get 100 lbs of beans for $90 bucks. I'm paying alot more here in the Wiregrass of AL.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

JustCliff said:


> I agree. Stocking up does not have to be expencive.


Growing stuff in your own back yard reduces the cost even further. If you don't have the yard for it, go to a farmers market. A bushel of apples will run about $15 and dehydrate down to a nice neat package that will fit in a 5 gallon bucket and weigh 5-6lbs.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

georgia said:


> Where did you get 100 lbs of beans for $90 bucks. I'm paying alot more here in the Wiregrass of AL.


I bought them at a local food warehouse. He did say they would be going up about $10 a bag. 
Look for a supplier of small mom and pop grocery stores.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Bought all my pinto beans at Wally . . Wal-mart, $15 for a 20 Lb bag. Comes out to $75 per hundred. Check there.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> Growing stuff in your own back yard reduces the cost even further. If you don't have the yard for it, go to a farmers market. A bushel of apples will run about $15 and dehydrate down to a nice neat package that will fit in a 5 gallon bucket and weigh 5-6lbs.


Farmers Markets are good, thats where I got the 96 pounds of pumpkin for $12.00. Around here(Texas), most grocery stores have the U-Scoop bins with beans and rice where you can get bulk stuff for a better price than packaged. Pinto and Black Beans were $.80 - $1.00 per pound and rice for near the same but have recently gone up to about $1.25 per pound(wonder why haha).


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I want to start dehydrating my eggs, but I've read that unless you dehydrate at a certain temp. you can't/won't know for sure if they're "safe" to use? I don't have a temperature gauge on my dehydrator, I just plug it in and it does what it does. 
Powdered eggs are insanely expensive in the can and I've got hens giving me all I need so seems to make sense to store them.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I want to start dehydrating my eggs, but I've read that unless you dehydrate at a certain temp. you can't/won't know for sure if they're "safe" to use? I don't have a temperature gauge on my dehydrator, I just plug it in and it does what it does.
> Powdered eggs are insanely expensive in the can and I've got hens giving me all I need so seems to make sense to store them.


dehydrating eggs yourself is notoriously difficult, but there are other ways to preserve them -- they are edible for a LONG time just kept in their shells 'au natural' tho

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/eggs-21/


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> I want to start dehydrating my eggs, but I've read that unless you dehydrate at a certain temp. you can't/won't know for sure if they're "safe" to use? I don't have a temperature gauge on my dehydrator, I just plug it in and it does what it does.
> Powdered eggs are insanely expensive in the can and I've got hens giving me all I need so seems to make sense to store them.


If you are worried about them being safe, there are a few things you can do to help in that area.

1. Wash the eggs in a bleach solution prior to cracking, this will ensure no harmful microbes are passed on by the shell. This is especially important if you gather the eggs from your own chickens.

2. Dry small batches, small amounts dehydrate faster and provide less time for any remaining germs to multiply.

I can dehydrate a small batch of eggs in about 2 hours at about 115 o 120 degrees, if I was careful and attentive I could cut the time to 1 hour which would likely prove to have equal or less bacteria present than commercially dehydrated eggs(IMO).

If you just cant bring yourself to take the chance on drying raw eggs, you can scramble them first then dehydrate them. They taste pretty good although they do tend to be kind of rubbery in texture.

If you cant handle the rubbery texture of the scrambled you can always go to the old standby of canning them. I have what I call "Canned Omlets" on my shelf, I add sausage, cheese or other omlet ingredients, pour into jars and toss them into the pressure canner at about 5 pounds and put them on the shelf, the cooking time would depend on the size jar you use.

Eggs are one of the foods that are too high in nutrition not to have around in one form or another and there are many safe ways to store them.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

We raise chickens, but in the case that something was to happen to the flock, we have bought several #10 cans dehydrated whole eggs. We thought about dehydrating them ourselves, as we have a dehydrator with a temperature control, but we didn't feel that it was worth the risk to be wrong.

After comparing several suppliers of dehydrated eggs, we purchased the Augason Farms brand from Sam's Club. Even though their cans contained less egg by weight, they were about 30 cents cheaper per ounce than anyone else that we could find.

That being said, we do have a small supply of sodium silicate (also called water glass) that can be used to preserve eggs for greater than six months. We plan to stock up on more water glass to keep for a backup and for bartering.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I once read that you can coat the outside of the egg with Vaseline and store them at room temp. for up to a year. Haven't tried it. I would be too scared to.

Where at Sam's did you find the dehydrated eggs? I would be interested in checking out my local Sam's for those. I don't think I have ever seen dehydrated eggs there, but maybe its because I haven't been looking.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I read an old issue(mid 70's) of "Mother Earth News" which had an aricle on keeping fresh eggs. They used several methods like storing in water glass, coating the shell in vasoline or crisco, packing in dry sawdust and sand,.... and the result was that the various methods tested offered little advantage over refrigeration, but, the winner was the eggs stored in water glass. They were safely eaten after almost a year, said that the whites were kind of runny though. 

Kudos to the guy testing the eggs, he cooked and ate a sample of each method weekly until he just couldn't bring himself to put a bite in his mouth.


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I read an old issue(mid 70's) of "Mother Earth News" which had an aricle on keeping fresh eggs. They used several methods like storing in water glass, coating the shell in vasoline or crisco, packing in dry sawdust and sand,.... and the result was that the various methods tested offered little advantage over refrigeration, but, the winner was the eggs stored in water glass. They were safely eaten after almost a year, said that the whites were kind of runny though.
> 
> Kudos to the guy testing the eggs, he cooked and ate a sample of each method weekly until he just couldn't bring himself to put a bite in his mouth.


+o( Poor guy. How gross after a while.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> dehydrating eggs yourself is notoriously difficult, but there are other ways to preserve them -- they are edible for a LONG time just kept in their shells 'au natural' tho
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/eggs-21/


I guess i'm an exception to the rule, I have not had that much difficulty dehydrating eggs but there is deffinitely a learning curve.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I picked up 35 pounds of sweet potatoes last night for $.30 cents a pound. I sliced them about 1 1/2 inches thick, boiled them until they were about halfway cooked, spread them on cup towels until they were dry and put them in the dehydrator.

35 pounds of good quality sweet potatoes, dehydrated so that they will last for years, for $10.50. We have 3 chain grocery stores in town, 4 if you count Wally World, and if you visited regularly you can find unadvertised specials that make stocking up affordable even to those on an extremely tight budget. You dont have to have a large garden or bulk buying power to prepare for the unexpected(or expected).


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I have what I call "Canned Omlets" on my shelf, I add sausage, cheese or other omlet ingredients, pour into jars and toss them into the pressure canner at about 5 pounds and put them on the shelf, the cooking time would depend on the size jar you use.


Never heard of canning eggs/omlets (outside of pickled eggs.) So, I have a couple questions. How long have you been doing this? How long do you process them for? and...How long do they keep on the shelf? I don't know why, but this makes me a little nervous, but I'm curious, too. Wonder if it's something I should experiment with. :dunno:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> Never heard of canning eggs/omlets (outside of pickled eggs.) So, I have a couple questions. How long have you been doing this? How long do you process them for? and...How long do they keep on the shelf? I don't know why, but this makes me a little nervous, but I'm curious, too. Wonder if it's something I should experiment with. :dunno:


I started canning the eggs bout 2 years ago(I think), I poured the egg into pint jars about 1/2 way full, and pressured them at 5 pounds for 45 - 60 minutes. I canned about 3 dozen jars with the goal of opening a jar every month or so to test the quality, so far they have survived pretty well. The only thing that has given any cause for concern is that after they sat on the shelf for about a year, their was a slight sulfurous smell when a jar was opened but quickly disappeared, I had expected that though.

I got the ideal in the army when I would eat C-Rations one of my favorites was canned ham and eggs. Really good. When one of the C-Rat cans of ham and eggs was opened sometimes their was that slight sulfur smell so that is why I kinda expected it in mine.

Eggs are a valuable food and any way you can store them for hard times is good. I started canning them b4 I perfected dehydrating them fresh and my goal was to find a way to store them long term. The ways I came up with are:

1. Canning
2. Dehydrated Scrambled 
3. Dehydrated Fresh Whole
4. Dehydrated Fresh Yolks (to make Mayo)
5. Dehydrated Fresh Whites (Meringues and Angle Food Cakes...)
6. Egg Noodles

I have several 5 gallon buckets filled with dehydrated fresh eggs and one filled with separated whites and yolks. I would guess there are close to 3500 eggs total, I stopped counting after the first bucket was filled.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> Never heard of canning eggs/omlets (outside of pickled eggs.) So, I have a couple questions. How long have you been doing this? How long do you process them for? and...How long do they keep on the shelf? I don't know why, but this makes me a little nervous, but I'm curious, too. Wonder if it's something I should experiment with. :dunno:


I forgot to warn you about an issue with making the "canned omelets", if you decide to give it a try, avoid ingredients that have a lot of moisture, like onions and bell peppers, unless you use dehydrated. The excess moisture will tend to make the content of the jar a little soggy. Things like cheese, ham, mushrooms, potatoes... work well.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Just picked 40 pounds of over ripe bananas for an average of $.18 cents per pound. They will go in the dehydrator tonight and into a bucket tomorrow.

40 pounds of bananas for less than $8.00, more good food in the pantry for hard times for next to nothing. Its amazing what kind of stores you can to your long term pantry for the $4.00 in gas(got other things also so it was actually less than $4.00 in gas) it took to pick it up.

Keep your eyes open and your pantry full.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Davarm, do you use lemon juice or citrus acid prior to dehydrating?


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I would love to experiment with the omlets. Last week I got a case of campbel's pork & beans for 25 cents a can. Progresso soups for $1/can and 28oz cans of sugary sams sweet potatoes for $1/can. Chicken of the sea tuna for 73 cents a can. When you see a deal stock up.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> Davarm, do you use lemon juice or citrus acid prior to dehydrating?


No, nothing added. I whip the eggs completely(very import) and pour them onto the fruit leather trays on my dryer racks and dehydrate them at a low heat, about 115 to 120 - any hotter and they will cook.

The very important rule to follow is to to wash the eggs in a mild bleach rinse before cracking them, it will kill any leftover salmonella or other germs before it gets into the egg. Make sure the fruit leather trays are disinfected with bleach and finally work with small batches. The batch should be small enough and spread thinly enough on the tray to completely dry in about 2 hours.

When you store them after drying, it is very important to make sure that they are either vacuum sealed or use an o2 absorber with a sealed bag or container. If air gets to the dry egg for an extended time , it will oxidize, possibly turn green and give off a stinch that will turn your stomach.

Its not difficult to do but it does take care and attention to make it safe.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Clarice said:


> I would love to experiment with the omlets. Last week I got a case of campbel's pork & beans for 25 cents a can. Progresso soups for $1/can and 28oz cans of sugary sams sweet potatoes for $1/can. Chicken of the sea tuna for 73 cents a can. When you see a deal stock up.


If you keep your eyes open, you can put alot of food away for a very reasonable amount of money. I tell my daughters that when TSHF, we will eat alot better than we do now, more care and attention has gone into the planning than we take on a daily basis.

The grandson and I like the ham or bacon/cheese omlet. A pint jar just about does it between us.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe I should clarify my earlier question. I was referring to dehydrating the bananas, not the eggs. So, lemon juice?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> Maybe I should clarify my earlier question. I was referring to dehydrating the bananas, not the eggs. So, lemon juice?


Sooo sorry, totally my mistake, I was really wondering about that putting lemon juice on eggs. My 2 1/2 year old grandson kept climbing up in my lap, turning the monitor off, playing with the mouse and pecking on the keyboard while I was cruising the forum. Was kinda distracted but I really enjoy his curiosity at times.

Now lets try that again, the answer is still no, I do not put anything on the banana slices. I have found that if you slice them thin and dry them at around 135 degrees they will dry fast enough to keep them from turning brown. If you use a higher heat the sugar can caramelize a little and will look dark, it can give them a kinda unique but not an entirely unpleasant flavor.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> If you are worried about them being safe, there are a few things you can do to help in that area.
> 
> 1. Wash the eggs in a bleach solution prior to cracking, this will ensure no harmful microbes are passed on by the shell. This is especially important if you gather the eggs from your own chickens.
> 
> ...


I just hate it when I'm going to ask a stupid question...but, here goes anyway. The canned Omelets, you say you add sausage, cheese or other things pour into jars...etc. etc. question is..you add those ingredients to the scrambled eggs? I just am not getting that part I guess, didn't know where the eggs came in.......thanx, sorry about the question, has to be crystal clear for me!:scratch


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

First off, no question is stupid. I sometimes am not real clear in what I post, I often have my 2 1/2 year old grandson climbing all over me while I type, that tends to be a big distraction.

To make the "Canned Omelet", I select the omelet ingredients I want and place them in the canning jar raw, pour enough of the raw mixture over it to fill the jar about 1/2 way, put the lid on and give it a shake to mix and then put it in the pressure cooker. I mostly use pint jars for it and 40 - 45 minutes at 5 pounds seems to do the trick.

I hope this answered the question, if not, let me know. Sometimes I am not the sharpest tool in the shed and it may take me a few tries to get my point across.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Clarice said:


> I would love to experiment with the omlets. Last week I got a case of campbel's pork & beans for 25 cents a can. Progresso soups for $1/can and 28oz cans of sugary sams sweet potatoes for $1/can. Chicken of the sea tuna for 73 cents a can. When you see a deal stock up.


I would love to find campbel's pork & beans for 25 cents a can. With prices always going up, its getting harder to find those deals. I usually buy quite a bit of store brand Oat Meal - The 2 pound 10 oz boxes, usually on sale for $1.75 to $2.00 a box - to put back in the stores. The sale time came around again recently and the sale price had jumped to $2.79 a box and the regular price had jumped by about the same amount.

My best deal, one that I am proud of was 50 pounds of all purpose flour $6.90. I found that back in the summer at the local Albertsons.

Yes, when you see a deal, stock up.


----------



## pegleg (Jan 15, 2012)

Davarm said:


> For those who feel that stocking up has to be an expensive bank busting process, I tallied up the money I spent on it for the month of November and is as follows:
> 
> 50 Pounds White All Purpose Flour $6.90
> 45 Pounds Sweet Potatoes $14.85
> ...


 I too am getting antsy about storage. Boy, Davarm are my eyes green. The prices of food in BC are way higher. Butter on sale $3.98, eggs $2.98. Yesterday I bought 10 kg [ approx 22 pound of flour on sale for $8.98, and cheese usually around $12 for 500 gm but got it for $8.99. Powder cheese and powder peanut butter are next to impossable to get here. I grated my cheese and dehydrated it for 8 hrs then put it into the coffee grinder and got 2 cups of powder. Ok start I guess. Lots of places State side to get it but the import, duty and freight are a killer. Your right, just one thing is one more than you had.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

pegleg, for alot of food items, it seems the further north you go, the more expensive they get. It may have something to do with the average income, I know here in my part of Texas, the average is far below many parts of the U.S. and I have no idea about the economy for you guys up in Canada.

I dehydrate cheese also, I run it through the grain mill, dont have a coffee grinder yet but its on my list. I have started canning Velveeta Cheese when I find it on sale. It comes out a little thicker than the jars of Cheese Whiz in the store but it still makes good Mac n Cheese.

With the stocking up that I have been doing, It really makes you aware of food prices and availability. Something that I would have benefited from all along.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Davarm-In my neck of the woods pints with meat/protein are done for 75 min at 10#s pressure. Is it cause you fill them half full that you only do 45-60 min? and what about the 5# pressure? I'm really interested in this.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cybergranny said:


> Davarm-In my neck of the woods pints with meat/protein are done for 75 min at 10#s pressure. Is it cause you fill them half full that you only do 45-60 min? and what about the 5# pressure? I'm really interested in this.


Since their is only a half pint of food in each pint jar so I timed it at the same time that I used for 1/2 pints.

I thought about and tried using 10# to cook it at but I liked the taste/texture of the eggs better at 5#. I always thought that meats/poultry/fish were cooked at 10# because of their higher density. Eggs have a fairly low density so they should cook more quickly. Botulism is just about the hardest microbe to kill and it will die of using about 5# for around 15 minutes(15 minutes once the temp of the food has hit its peak), and I felt that this was being met at 5# at 45-60 minutes.

If you can provide any input/incite into this it is welcome, when I come up with something like this on my own, I had no one to brainstorm with until I joined his forum.

Input and discussion is accepted and welcomed.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Ah. Ok Davearm on the 1/2 pints, kinda what I thought. However, I thought pounds of pressure, depending on altitude, is what enabled the heat to reach the temperature to kill the bacteria.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cybergranny said:


> Ah. Ok Davearm on the 1/2 pints, kinda what I thought. However, I thought pounds of pressure, depending on altitude, is what enabled the heat to reach the temperature to kill the bacteria.


Yes, you're right, I forget what temps are reached at what pounds of pressure, I should have said that the maximum temperature reached 5# of pressure for 15 minutes, is that what you are referring to?

In your opinion, should I go back and do some more work on this? If you think so I have no problem going back and reworking the procedure.

As I stated, in the past I have not had the luxury of having someone to work with to figure these things out with.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Yes, you're right, I forget what temps are reached at what pounds of pressure, I should have said that the maximum temperature reached 5# of pressure for 15 minutes, is that what you are referring to?
> 
> In your opinion, should I go back and do some more work on this? If you think so I have no problem going back and reworking the procedure.
> 
> As I stated, in the past I have not had the luxury of having someone to work with to figure these things out with.


I don't know. In an earlier post you mentioned you started with using 10# pressure but didn't particularily care for the texture and taste. 10# is what the canning people say. I'm somewhat paranoid about following the procedures being only 3 years into this canning. Personally I believe your procedure is fine, it's the amount of pressure to achieve high enough temp is the only question. So do we sacrifice "over cooked omelets" for safety? It must be hard for you to decide as you have already eaten your product without incident. I know my grandmother used to can meat in 1/2 gal jars by water bath. Totally unacceptable by todays standards. She raised 17 children on the farm.


----------



## urbanprepping (Feb 21, 2012)

I have post on my site a monthly food buying guide. It keeps the cost down around 40 or 50 bucks a week and builds your stores up quickly. 
I personally have use it for the last few years. 
It recent start posting it month by 

I would be more than glad to send anymore a PDF of the monthly prepping guide.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cybergranny said:


> I know my grandmother used to can meat in 1/2 gal jars by water bath. Totally unacceptable by todays standards. She raised 17 children on the farm.


One of my favorite resources on food preservation is "The Orange Judd Cook Book 1914 edition). Let me tell you, today the Department of Agriculture would close you down for using those methods and practices but the majority of those people survived also. Who is to say if they were taking too many chances or if now days we are being too cautious.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> One of my favorite resources on food preservation is "The Orange Judd Cook Book 1914 edition). Let me tell you, today the Department of Agriculture would close you down for using those methods and practices but the majority of those people survived also. Who is to say if they were taking too many chances or if now days we are being too cautious.


davarm...do you have it on here somewhere how to can the velveeta? when I told my dh that you did that he got really interested.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

neldarez said:


> davarm...do you have it on here somewhere how to can the velveeta? when I told my dh that you did that he got really interested.


Ms. neldareZ, I had a computer crash Monday and I have been rebuilding my system so I will not be able to go back to my recipes for a while. I had all my data on jump drives but I had to go get 2 new hard drives(grand total of $20.00)one for a primary and one for a "mirror".

Am still getting everything set up and working so if I dont post you the directions soon, please remind me.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Got nothing to do with food but Family dollar maybe not in all areas has angel soft 12 pack on sale this week for 5$. Sent dh after 10 packs if they have him. Yea he looked at me funny. NP(no problem)


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm going to make a "foraging" trip to the local stores tomorrow so I will check it out. Our master bath(has a tub and shower), I have turned the shower into a Storage Closet for TP and the like, I guess I need to finish filling it up.

When I was in the middle east, many arabs used their hands for personal hygiene(it gave me the willies when I would see them standing around cleaning their fingernails). Would not want to fall back to that if the TP runs out.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

Back when I was couponing, I got 100 4 pks of tp for 5 bucks... Took us 2 years to go through it! Man, I wish I could get that deal again!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Rachel said:


> Back when I was couponing, I got 100 4 pks of tp for 5 bucks... Took us 2 years to go through it! Man, I wish I could get that deal again!


Daing, I hope you didn't drive a compact car to the store!:congrat:

It always staggers me how some people could do things like that. I do make some pretty good "Foraging" trips at times and save a lot of money but nothing even remotely close to that TP you picked up.

About the best I have done was in the fall when I got about 100 pounds of pumpkin for around $12.00. It was at a farmers market and the weatherman was predicting a long freezing spell and they were trying to sell them before the freeze ruined them - that building didnt have heating and they had to many to keep hauling in and out of the storage rooms every day.

I think that buy and 50 pounds of flour for about $7.00 were the buys that prompted me to start this thread.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Its getting the time of the year where gardens are played out and the grocery stores/farmers markets are be the best place to get fresh porduce so I thought I would bump this thread to see if anyone is interested in posting good deals on store brought "Gets".

Over the weekend I got 150 pounds of Russet Potatoes from a local grocery for $30.00. About 50 pounds are dehydrated now and am working on the rest. The store had a 50 pound limit but 3 trips, with the last one today, made 150 pounds.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i got 40 pounds potatoes at the grocery store for 8 dollars


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

The local walmart has a clearance rack for discontinued/few of a kind clothing. Got $200 worth of clothes for the kiddos for less than $15 because they were marked $1 each. Zip up fleece jackets, sweatshirts, long sleeve tees, etc. Yes, I emptied the rack.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

urbanprepping said:


> I have post on my site a monthly food buying guide. It keeps the cost down around 40 or 50 bucks a week and builds your stores up quickly.
> I personally have use it for the last few years.
> It recent start posting it month by
> 
> I would be more than glad to send anymore a PDF of the monthly prepping guide.


I would be interested thank you.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Thank you Dave for this thread. I have an abundance of eggs right now, probably close to 20 dozen. I also have a lot of frozen ham loaf which I found I didn't like the recipe used but turns out to be good when used for omelets and scrambled eggs also hogshead cheese, which i love, just have an abundance I am going to try a few jars of your omelets in the canner tomorrow when I am busy with my watermelon jelly. Already have a ton of pickled eggs on the shelf along with dehydrated. Hoping this turns out to be another favorite to preserve! Other than time it wont cost much from my hunny's "other girls".  I will be in the kitchen anyway.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

An un washed farm fresh chicken egg can last 6 months to 8 months no problem at room temperature. When the hen lays the egg it has a natural coating on it to prevent air from getting into it. When dealing with eggs go by the float test. If the egg floats in a pan of water don't eat it if it sinks your good. Store bought eggs are already 4 months old on average when you buy them from the store. Most countries sell eggs right on the self next to flour and other baking goods. You can also buy a spray to spray your eggs that mimics the hens natural coat.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

georgia said:


> Where did you get 100 lbs of beans for $90 bucks. I'm paying alot more here in the Wiregrass of AL.


Beans must be cheaper out west. I can get 50lbs for $30 at the local farm stand.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I bought a 25 lb bag of pintos for $5.99 a few years ago. . maybe 5 years. Even though we can grow them, its hard to pass up a good deal. Hadn't seen a repeat of the e all though.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Danil54 said:


> I bought a 25 lb bag of pintos for $5.99 a few years ago. . maybe 5 years. Even though we can grow them, its hard to pass up a good deal. Hadn't seen a repeat of the e all though.


Sometimes, when the deal is good enough, it is better to buy than to grow. Use the reprieve and space from growing one thing to grow something else. I have a problem with some deals, because I don't know who did the growing and where, so I still prefer to grow my own.

Here in Canada, I rarely have the opportunity to get giddy over a good deal. I rarely go to a store and yet, just last week I went into one just to find out what they sold and they had a big stack of tomato sauce of a variety without preservatives and which is actually edible without further preserving my corpse into perpetuity. Fifty cents for 750L jars. I backed up the truck to the loading dock and had them take the pallets straight out the back. Picked them dry. (now you know why some places put limits on product) They didn't care, they just wanted it gone. Spaghetti and pizza sauce; enough for three years @ twice a week.

We are having a wet cold year and the tomatoes aren't doing diddly. Problem partially solved.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Davarm said:


> I started canning the eggs bout 2 years ago(I think), I poured the egg into pint jars about 1/2 way full, and pressured them at 5 pounds for 45 - 60 minutes. I canned about 3 dozen jars with the goal of opening a jar every month or so to test the quality, so far they have survived pretty well. The only thing that has given any cause for concern is that after they sat on the shelf for about a year, their was a slight sulfurous smell when a jar was opened but quickly disappeared, I had expected that though.
> 
> I got the ideal in the army when I would eat C-Rations one of my favorites was canned ham and eggs. Really good. When one of the C-Rat cans of ham and eggs was opened sometimes their was that slight sulfur smell so that is why I kinda expected it in mine.
> 
> ...


I am going to give this a try with duck eggs. I currently have around 20 doz in spiced brines, and of course, the thousand year old duck eggs, but the omelet idea seems to fill a new and useful niche. Still have a boat load of duck eggs to keep somehow.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

ClemKadiddlehopper said:


> Still have a boat load of duck eggs to keep somehow.


If you decide to dehydrate them, about 1400 eggs will fit into a 5 gallon bucket if you pack em down really well! lol


----------

